# church lighting



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

if only we could recreate an angelic ambiance of the second coming DrSpec

:whistling2:


why not suggest track, they offset recessed well

~CS~


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

We talked about track lighting and they do have a couple installed already.

I think the concern with the track was the aiming of it and it shining in peoples eyes.

I was thinking of some 2x2 LED lay ins but I don't think they make a dimmable version as of now.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*G*

I thought God gives us everything we need?


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I thought God gives us everything we need?


Light isn't a need - it's a bonus


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

drspec said:


> We talked about track lighting and they do have a couple installed already.
> 
> I think the concern with the track was the aiming of it and it shining in peoples eyes.
> 
> I was thinking of some 2x2 LED lay ins but I don't think they make a dimmable version as of now.


well 'LED' is the word these days, but the dimmable aspect does introduce a bit of a hurdle

here's a company that seems up on it all, not sure about the lay-ins
*www.aleddra.com*

~CS~


----------

